# inshore baitcasters comparisons



## Half Shell

After decades away from baitcasters, I'm going to pick one up for pitching plugs and soft plastics as close as possible to south FL mangrove shorelines for snook and reds.

Abu Garcia Revo, Okuma Komado, Quantum Tour S3, Shimano? I'm not sure what to consider these days. I do get hefty discounts on Okuma and Quantum but price is not really a concern so I don't want that to sway my purchase.

What is the best out there regardless of price for this purpose, and why?

What type of braking should I be looking for?


----------



## stussing

I have used Shimano Calcutta (400) and Diawa Coastal. Just make sure that the reel is salt water compatible unless you do not care about longevity. In my opinion the rod is more important to what you are throwing than the reel. I use mine for plugs and 3/4 oz bucktail jigs pass fishing for snook.


----------



## Souldad7

I have the Daiwa Tatula SV TW, and it performs really well in the salt. I use it most of the year up here in NJ for stripers, flounder, blues, and weakfish pitching artificials of some sort or another, and after the first year I have no complaints. I just give it a good rinsing of light spray from the hose after every session, loosen the drag, and that's it. I will full lube the inside this winter ala Alan Tani and his website, but most people will not go that far to maintain a reel. 

Other options are the Curado's, the new Shimano SLX XT, or some of the Lew's reels. Go on Youtube and see what people are using. Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## karstopo

I recently got a Shimano Chronarch 150hg. What a smooth reel! Besides Shimano, Lews and 13 fishing’s concept reels also have a following here in Texas. Baitcasting reels are the standard inshore in Texas. 

I fly fish more than use the baitcasting set up, but I don’t see how you could do very much better than the Chronarch. Light weight, silky smooth and casts a mile. Not a high capacity reel, but a small diameter braid helps.


----------



## Half Shell

karstopo said:


> I recently got a Shimano Chronarch 150hg. What a smooth reel! Besides Shimano, Lews and 13 fishing’s concept reels also have a following here in Texas. Baitcasting reels are the standard inshore in Texas.
> 
> I fly fish more than use the baitcasting set up, but I don’t see how you could do very much better than the Chronarch. Light weight, silky smooth and casts a mile. Not a high capacity reel, but a small diameter braid helps.


Do you know what the difference is between the 150HGG and 151HGG is? I can't find a guide to their codes anywhere. Looks like the 150XGG has a different gear ratio.

Nevermind..... 151 is the left hand retrieve.

The 13 fishing looks interesting


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have about 8 Lew’s and they are all great. I have about 30 older Shimano reels and love them all too. My go-to is my Lew’s ProTi.


----------



## Tailwaters

I have a few bait casters but since I mainly use a spinning outfit a left handed reel feels the best in my hands. Don't know what your preference is but if you do prefer a left handed reel it will limit you options by half. Personal preference is a Shimano Calcutta 201B


----------



## Flyboy

I personally like the Revo inshore, been using it for years. Great strong, smooth drag. I’ve caught everything from sheepshead to a 60lb tarpon on it.


----------



## Chad Cohn

13 Fishing Concept Z, literally one of the best reels I have ever used. I use it for fresh & salt. I've been using casters for over 20 years and have tried them all and again by far my favorite.


----------



## Half Shell

Tailwaters said:


> I have a few bait casters but since I mainly use a spinning outfit a left handed reel feels the best in my hands. Don't know what your preference is but if you do prefer a left handed reel it will limit you options by half. Personal preference is a Shimano Calcutta 201B


After throwing spinners for 30 years, it has to be left handed.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Souldad7 said:


> I have the Daiwa Tatula SV TW, and it performs really well in the salt. I use it most of the year up here in NJ for stripers, flounder, blues, and weakfish pitching artificials of some sort or another, and after the first year I have no complaints. I just give it a good rinsing of light spray from the hose after every session, loosen the drag, and that's it. I will full lube the inside this winter ala Alan Tani and his website, but most people will not go that far to maintain a reel.
> 
> Other options are the Curado's, the new Shimano SLX XT, or some of the Lew's reels. Go on Youtube and see what people are using. Good luck with whatever you get.


I have 2 tatulas and so far am very pleased with them. The Abu revo has a little lever on the side that access the bearings which easily comes detached if your not careful so I would stay away from that reels just my 2 cents. You get some funny looks at the ramp though whenever you use (bass gear) for saltwater fishing is what one person told me whenever I was putting in the boat.


----------



## BassFlats

I'm happy with the Shimano Curado I bought last year, but I would like to try out a Lews pro ti.


----------



## BassFlats

I just looked up the price pf the lews pro ti. Yikes ! 350$. I think I'll stick with the curado and my old daiwa coastal.


----------



## Zika

Love my Chronarch 151 HG. Smooth and easy to dial in. Mostly use it for topwater, but occasionally will throw a heavier swim bait or spinner bait.


----------



## Half Shell

Lots of people getting reels this year, looks everywhere is sold out of the Chronarch G in left hand retireve. At $280, not sure to go with that or the Lews Pro ti for $350.

UPDATE: screw it, just ordered the Lews Pro Ti left hand for $290 on Amazon Prime. Now, I just need a casting rod.


----------



## DBStoots

Half Shell said:


> Lots of people getting reels this year, looks everywhere is sold out of the Chronarch G in left hand retireve. At $280, not sure to go with that or the Lews Pro ti for $350.
> 
> UPDATE: screw it, just ordered the Lews Pro Ti left hand for $290 on Amazon Prime. Now, I just need a casting rod.


Falcon Coastal for $90 would be a nice match.


----------



## Zika

Loomis E6X 843C would be deserving of that reel:

Medium fast action, 7 foot, rated for 8-14# test.

Or get one of those Zephyr Cove Custom rods, if you can ever get the builder off the computer long enough.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Zika said:


> Loomis E6X 843C would be deserving of that reel:
> 
> Medium fast action, 7 foot, rated for 8-14# test.
> 
> Or get one of those Zephyr Cove Custom rods, if you can ever get the builder off the computer long enough.


iPhone while running my route at work. Have to make money you know!


----------



## BobGee

Chad Cohn said:


> 13 Fishing Concept Z, literally one of the best reels I have ever used. I use it for fresh & salt. I've been using casters for over 20 years and have tried them all and again by far my favorite.


Does anyone else have some experience with the Concept Z? I understand that the reel is corrosion resistant and casts well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BobGee said:


> Does anyone else have some experience with the Concept Z? I understand that the reel is corrosion resistant and casts well.


No such thing as a corrosion resistant reel. It has bushings instead of bearings. I cast one a few times, still prefer a traditional ball bearing baitcaster.


----------



## Chad Cohn

The bearings are ceramic therefore corrosion resistant.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Chad Cohn said:


> The bearings are ceramic therefore corrosion resistant.


No ball bearings, no ceramic. The Z stands for Zero bearings. 
http://www.13fishing.com/bKSze


----------



## Chad Cohn

I stand corrected sir. But it’s an awesome reel. My next one will be the Origin TX.


----------



## karstopo

Baitcasting reels seem to last forever in freshwater, but are pretty sensitive about saltwater exposure and fine grit and sand. I was listening to the bite me pod cast with Jon Lopez and Capt Scott Null plus a rep from Shimano. The rep from Shimano said the highly saline waters we get along the Lower coast especially really is tough on reels. The Shimano rep admitted they had a dud or two in the past with being to handle any saltwater. A lot of people want the old green curados from the past century to come back, but the rep shut the door on that idea. 

I’m not great at keeping baitcasting reels going forever in the saltwater. I still might have an old red Ambassdeur 5000 from 40 something years ago that works well. 

Some people here get the H2O reels from Academy which are cheap and work well for a while I’ve heard. Seems like Academy would replace them once they crapped out, but that might not be the case anymore or maybe never was true. 

I’ve yet to have a fly reel go bad out in the saltwater in heavy use except one that was a pressed and painted steel freebie. I used to get the 2nd generation Revo SX reels, but they seemed pretty sensitive and hard to keep going. They are heavy reels anyway. 

Someone should do a simple primer on what to do to maintain baitcasting reels in the saltwater. I’ve heard rinse, then others say no to that. Some folks break down their reels after each use. I’ve taken reels apart and had trouble getting them working right afterwards. Mine invariably get grit in them, maybe from surf wades or marsh muck. Reel magic, corrosion X, there’s stuff people spray. I’ve temporarily brought a reel back to life with reel magic. 

My buddy has some old curados he nurses along and he worked in sporting goods, service and as a guide, but it’s a challenge keeping them smooth and working well. Sure as hell don’t dip them under the saltwater if you can help it.

It’s interesting to me with all the materials available and great manufacturing that a bullet proof, forever smooth baitcasting reel still can’t be conjured up at any price.


----------



## Chad Cohn

Any reel that I am going to use on the coast gets a healthy coating of corrosion X before and after each trip (daily) I rinse them out. The key I was told is to use water at just a normal pressure. High pressure can work out any lubrication or protection you have added. Take the hose and just rinse gently. So far so good for me. While I have 5 or 6 casters I only use 2-3 for saltwater.


----------



## jmrodandgun

My good friend is a wizard with a biatcasting rig. Over the last few years he's been through a bunch of different ones and he seems to like the older 3600c Morrum the best. It has survived the longest and pulled hard on a lot of big fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Chad Cohn said:


> I stand corrected sir. But it’s an awesome reel. My next one will be the Origin TX.


They make very light reels for sure.


----------



## MariettaMike

All the rods are pretty close in build and performance, but I would keep rod length down for better accuracy in your application.


----------



## Half Shell

MariettaMike said:


> All the rods are pretty close in build and performance, but I would keep rod length down for better accuracy in your application.


That's my idea. The only reason I'm picking up a baitcaster is better distance control and accruracy pitching to fish laid up under mangroves. I'm thinking 6.6" but defintely no longer than 7'. A MH should be better getting a fish away from the mangroves but I think will cost me in feel and accuracy over a Medium.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Don’t rule out a short handled 6’6” or shorter. The rod I use 99% of the time is a 6’4” Medium with the Lew’s. I cast very far and very accurately.


----------



## BassFlats

Years ago I caught an 8# snook on a 5'-6" pistol grip rod. Lots of fun. I could cast that rod all day. I use a 6' mh short handle rod now.


----------



## topnative2

my shimano calcuttas are still going


----------



## Half Shell

Well, to pair with the Lews Pro Ti I ordered a new rod. I didn't really want to go longer than 6'6" but I couldn't tear myself away from a new St Croix Legend Elite 6'8" Medium X-Fast for $340, no tax or shipping.

Went back and forth for hours on that vs a Loomis GLX 6'6" MBR843C for $375. The St Croix was a little better deal and has titanium guides; still not sure which one I'd like better.


----------



## lemaymiami

I have two Calcuttas (a 400 and a 250) they're okay - but not the best when it comes to casting distance (and there are already a part or two that's been discontinued by those fine folks that used to make them...). The 400 is a great bait reel for larger bait and not bad for tossing big plugs but once again none of my Calcuttas have been very good for casting distances with standard lures... A few friends of mine were using Curados - and were very pleased with them. Once I'd serviced a few of them for my anglers I found that they were solidly built, relatively easy to work on - and performed the way casting reels should.. so I now have one that I picked up used - and it's been great...

I must confess though that I rarely have an angler aboard these days that's comfortable with bait casting gear (maybe I'm just not getting enough bass anglers as customers). As a result most of my six plug rods rarely get an outing -unless I'm running solo doing some exploring... 

By the way, those old one handed pistol grip rods are just the ticket when you're in close quarters and tossing lures at snook and reds in the backcountry.... When I'm on my own and just exploring I always have one with me (along with a light spinner and a fly rod...). Even if you do get your clock cleaned occasionally, those old one handers are just plain fun....


----------



## MariettaMike

Half Shell said:


> Well, to pair with the Lews Pro Ti I ordered a new rod. I didn't really want to go longer than 6'6" but I couldn't tear myself away from a new St Croix Legend Elite 6'8" Medium X-Fast for $340, no tax or shipping.
> 
> Went back and forth for hours on that vs a Loomis GLX 6'6" MBR843C for $375. The St Croix was a little better deal and has titanium guides; still not sure which one I'd like better.


I love my St Croix rods.

I thought these guys selling used rods was interesting.

https://www.americanlegacyfishing.c...ds/used-casting-rods/shopby/g_loomis-6_8.html


----------



## Half Shell

Mike,

I'm going to have to bookmark that website.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Early lews bb1l speed spools cast close to new bb1 pro n so I've got both n like old ones better.


----------



## Half Shell

The reel (Lews Pro Ti) came in the mail today. I know I've been throwing spinners for a long time but damn that thing is small and light.


----------



## topnative2

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/13-fishing-concept-z-baitcast-reel


----------



## Zika

topnative2 said:


> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/13-fishing-concept-z-baitcast-reel


Wow, and I thought St. Croix went a little wild on their rod colors.


----------



## Snakesurf

Shimano Curado DC, good reel doesn't backlash much. Shimano Aldebaran the lightest reel you can get. 13 Fishing Concept A, put good ceramic bearings in it and it will cast the entire spool. Would not waste money on any other 13 Fishing reels. All the guides here in Texas like the Lews reels even the cheaper ones so they must be good. I would pair it with a 6'9" medium power / fast action rod and use 20# J-Braid or a braided line of your choice.
I recently bought an ultrasonic cleaner for my reels and so far am pleased with the cleaning ability.


----------



## sevenweight

If price truly is not an issue, Calcutta Conquest 100. Smooth as silk casting and retrieving, and an extremely solid reel. I used ultra lightweight, supertuned bait casting reels for decades fishing for river smallmouth from canoes and kayaks in the mid-Atlantic (Pixy, Core, Aldebaren, Chronarch, etc.). When I retired to Florida and started slinging twitch baits, spoons and flukes at mangroves while standing on a boat, those reels felt kind of light. Then I got hold of a Calcutta Conquest 100 and that’s now my go-to when not fly fishing. That said, the Curados, Chronarchs, etc. will do fine and won’t suffer from the salt if you simply rinse them off like most anything else you use in saltwater. Someone mentioned the new Curado DC ... at $250 I would give it a try if I were in the market! St Croix AVC69MLXF is my go to rod. Might seem a little light but I like that it loads very quickly with a Fluke-type lure and 1/8 oz jig head.


----------



## Dajk

Half Shell said:


> After decades away from baitcasters, I'm going to pick one up for pitching plugs and soft plastics as close as possible to south FL mangrove shorelines for snook and reds.
> 
> Abu Garcia Revo, Okuma Komado, Quantum Tour S3, Shimano? I'm not sure what to consider these days. I do get hefty discounts on Okuma and Quantum but price is not really a concern so I don't want that to sway my purchase.
> 
> What is the best out there regardless of price for this purpose, and why?
> 
> What type of braking should I be looking for?


I purchased a cacuta 200dc, put it on a 6.6 st croix fast action rod when the first came out some 10 or so years ago, i have many calcutas but i pick up the 200dc everytime, its smooth, accurate, no run overs and a drag as smooth as silk. Ive caught snook in excess of 20lbs out from under mangroves with no problem..its just pkain sweet and has never been in the shop. I started with an ambassador 5000 when they first came out so i have a little exsperiance..lol..god im old..its pricey, 4 to 500.00 but man what a real..


----------



## Half Shell

I'm sure this won't be my last baitcaster, I'll check out that Conquest if I ever see one in a store. I mounted the new Lews Pro Ti on the new St Croix Legend Elite EC68MXF and it is indeed very light. Once I train my thumb, I believe it will be a pleasure to fish with.

I bought this combo for pitching to laid up snook and reds along mangroves but I believe it will be ideal for my small jerk baits like mirrodines and rapala twitchin mullet


----------



## tailchaser16

Plenty of used Lews for sale on Offer Up Texas.


----------



## Tbenson

No one mentioned the Tranx. I'm really happy with my 201. It's a powerful little beast and is designed to keep saltwater out. Throws small jerkbaits well and handles big snook in tight quarters no problem. 

My favorite rig for mangrove shorelines is a Slammer III 3500 on a 6 1/2' medium heavy bass rod. I still prefer spinning gear for mangroves because I can skip under branches and into pockets where the fish are.


----------



## Outearly

Curados for me, one of my sons has a Chronarch, sweet reel.

just bought an SLX, already has surface corrosion on one chrome looking piece, hasn’t been fished yet, just went along as a backup a couple of times. I won’t buy another one of those.

I work on my own, Shimano parts are readily available.

Now to step in some toes:

I used to rinse reels until I really thought about it. I’ve worked on reels for years. You can’t rinse salt out of a reel. You can however have water get drawn into a reel- capillary action.

If a reel gets dunked, it has to be torn down.

if it doesn’t get dunked, wipe it off with a slightly oily rag. A drop of oil every once in a while in logical spots, like the paddle handle bearings, the gear for the level wind, etc.

Once I started that type of maintenance, I have far fewer reel issues.


----------



## Keywester1

Used Daiwa Ryoga from japan. Super solid, super smooth, and clicking drag  i have three, love them and they are tanks.


----------



## dldsm7

I have been using a Curado 201 and a Concept Z over the last year and I have to say I like the Z better. Casts further IMO but it does sound a little different when casting, higher pitched whine. I get less backlashes on the Z with similar weights/baits attached but less brake applied. Just really love the reel. Might get the Sport Z as my next!

I have my reels paired up on Coastal Clearwater 6.10 MH/F (curado) and a St Croix Triumph 7.0 M/F.


----------



## Chad Cohn

topnative2 said:


> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/13-fishing-concept-z-baitcast-reel


 I have this one and the Origin TX and love them. 13 Fishing puts out a good solid project. I'm taking the Origin TX to the coast this weekend for the first time but it's a great reel thus far and has caught several bass with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Keywester1 said:


> Used Daiwa Ryoga from japan. Super solid, super smooth, and clicking drag  i have three, love them and they are tanks.


$600 they better catch fish on their own.


----------



## Keywester1

Smackdaddy53 said:


> $600 they better catch fish on their own.


ahh yes I forgot to mention. Yes there is a re issue for the US market but they are in fact $600 and I believe only a 100 size reel. I was referring to the JDM reels. They’re silver and can be found all over eBay for $190-$250. I can’t see myself spending $600 on a reel lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Keywester1 said:


> ahh yes I forgot to mention. Yes there is a re issue for the US market but they are in fact $600 and I believe only a 100 size reel. I was referring to the JDM reels. They’re silver and can be found all over eBay for $190-$250. I can’t see myself spending $600 on a reel lol


I see. I was about to say...


----------



## BobGee

Half Shell said:


> After decades away from baitcasters, I'm going to pick one up for pitching plugs and soft plastics as close as possible to south FL mangrove shorelines for snook and reds.
> 
> Abu Garcia Revo, Okuma Komado, Quantum Tour S3, Shimano? I'm not sure what to consider these days. I do get hefty discounts on Okuma and Quantum but price is not really a concern so I don't want that to sway my purchase.
> 
> What is the best out there regardless of price for this purpose, and why?
> 
> What type of braking should I be looking for?


Has anyone tried the new Shimano Curado SLX? $189.


----------



## pointblank

BobGee said:


> Has anyone tried the new Shimano Curado SLX? $189.


Yes, I use it. Been great soo far! For me, its easier when pitching into the mangroves than a spinning rod.


----------



## GatorTrout

Chad Cohn said:


> 13 Fishing Concept Z, literally one of the best reels I have ever used. I use it for fresh & salt. I've been using casters for over 20 years and have tried them all and again by far my favorite.


13Z and TXZ are best saltwater baitcasters out there. Wading or boat fishing those reels are bullet proof. Twitched over all my Shimano to 13s. Worth the change over. 22lbs of drag is nice when you hook up that unexpected stud in the flats


----------



## Chad Cohn

GatorTrout said:


> 13Z and TXZ are best saltwater baitcasters out there. Wading or boat fishing those reels are bullet proof. Twitched over all my Shimano to 13s. Worth the change over. 22lbs of drag is nice when you hook up that unexpected stud in the flats


I have the Origin TX also and it's a great reel too.


----------



## GatorTrout

Chad Cohn said:


> I have the Origin TX also and it's a great reel too.


smoothest reel I’ve casted. I also have biased towards them.


----------



## Chad Cohn

GatorTrout said:


> smoothest reel I’ve casted. I also have biased towards them.


I am becoming more biased as well. I heard that they are now making the Academy H2O Express rods & reels now too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I wish someone would make an inshore baitcaster in the USA.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I've been using Shimano Chronarch's for years, always a good reel although I've also been irritated at Shimano for changing reel models and dropping spare parts.
Concept Z is a very smooth reel
Lew's Lite is also a very good reel


----------



## Bill Payne

pointblank said:


> Yes, I use it. Been great soo far! For me, its easier when pitching into the mangroves than a spinning rod.


I do a lot of shoreline fishing and also have a hard time pitching up underneath branches with a 7'6" flats rod.

I have a whippy old baitcasting rod I'm going to try next time I'm out. I gotta re-spool it though, do you all use braid on baitcasters these days or still mono for backlash purposes?

Now that I've typed that, I think I'll spool up with mono for now. I'm a little rusty with a baitcaster and don't feel like runing a $25 spool of Fireline on my first cast.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bill Payne said:


> I do a lot of shoreline fishing and also have a hard time pitching up underneath branches with a 7'6" flats rod.
> 
> I have a whippy old baitcasting rod I'm going to try next time I'm out. I gotta re-spool it though, do you all use braid on baitcasters these days or still mono for backlash purposes?
> 
> Now that I've typed that, I think I'll spool up with mono for now. I'm a little rusty with a baitcaster and don't feel like runing a $25 spool of Fireline on my first cast.


Braid is easy to get backlashes out of, you have to really try hard to screw up bad enough to ruin a spool. It has so little stretch it usually gets the first loop and stops and your lure breaks off and flies 200 yards from the sudden stop...


----------



## Bill Payne

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Braid is easy to get backlashes out of, you have to really try hard to screw up bad enough to ruin a spool. It has so little stretch it usually gets the first loop and stops and your lure breaks off and flies 200 yards from the sudden stop...


Okay, thanks for the info.


----------



## Outearly

Outearly said:


> Curados for me, one of my sons has a Chronarch, sweet reel.
> 
> just bought an SLX, already has surface corrosion on one chrome looking piece, hasn’t been fished yet, just went along as a backup a couple of times. I won’t buy another one of those.
> 
> I work on my own, Shimano parts are readily available.
> 
> Now to step in some toes:
> 
> I used to rinse reels until I really thought about it. I’ve worked on reels for years. You can’t rinse salt out of a reel. You can however have water get drawn into a reel- capillary action.
> 
> If a reel gets dunked, it has to be torn down.
> 
> if it doesn’t get dunked, wipe it off with a slightly oily rag. A drop of oil every once in a while in logical spots, like the paddle handle bearings, the gear for the level wind, etc.
> 
> Once I started that type of maintenance, I have far fewer reel issues.


We’ve put some hours on that SLX- it’s really a sweet reel. That little bit of surface corrosion on one part is not a big deal. Good reel, good price.


----------



## Snagly

I fish for barramundi using 5'6" musky rods, my favorites being the Loomis GL2 or GL3 CR556 models. I bought them in Australia and it looks like they were discontinued, but the reason the Aussie's like them short is that it allows the angler to twitch plugs with a straight-down rod that doesn't bury the rod tip into the water. Barra love to hit a suspended plug (re-purposed US walleye plugs the Mann's Stretch 10'/ 15'/20' were the all-time champs for mid-water fish and the Bomber Long A in 4 1/2" and gold finish was the go-to for surface-oriented fish.) I'm guessing that fishing for snook might be the same thing: sling your plug within inches of the roots, crank it down a couple of feet and slowwwwly twitch-and-reel back to the boat.

Back in the day, the top choice reel was a Shimano with the Chronarch 200/201 preferred for short trips and the old Calcutta 200's/201's for longer ventures. (The Chronarchs are very tough to tear down and reassemble in a bush camp, the Calcuttas were manageable and the old Abu 5000s or similar were the easiest of all.)

These days, I don't fish the swamps very much so my baitcasters are all for freshwater use. I'm still a Chronarch fan (I own over ten), but they're so damned complicated these days I seldom do more than pull the spools or change spindle bearings before having to send them off for proper servicing. However, I do own a Tranx and it's specifically designed to be fished and immersed in the salt. I've not put it to the test yet, but because it's a Shimano I'm inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Jonathan Wallhauser

Cannot go wrong with the Calcutta. I've had mine for 2 years and it hasn't had any problems.


----------

